# Yondanchris in Motion! American Kenpo Extensions



## Yondanchris (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello All, 

 Here are some quick videos taken today during Associate Professor Clark Cole and I's training session in the park! 
We are working on Blue Belt Extensions! 

[video]http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRQO6AdW6aU6SQ8jwvEmk9br39rLH4BIs[/video]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 23, 2014)

a nice set of video's.  Its been so long since I learned any I have no idea anymore how accurate they are,but they look good.
I thought extension to techniques came after black belt am i wrong in this?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 23, 2014)

When you train the extensions to the base tech depends on the curriculum that you are using.  
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 25, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> a nice set of video's.  Its been so long since I learned any I have no idea anymore how accurate they are,but they look good.
> I thought extension to techniques came after black belt am i wrong in this?



After the Orange 24 extensions required for 1st brown belt, we do not adhere to the "written" versions of the extensions for Purple-green belt, we integrate concurrent knowledge and create our "own" extensions while learning and referring to the original extensions as written down or displayed by people like Mr. Tatum or others....


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 25, 2014)

Blindside said:


> When you train the extensions to the base tech depends on the curriculum that you are using.
> Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express



We are using the curriculum (techniques) as taught to Mr. Cole by Pat Salantri, although as I said after the 24 Orange Belt extensions they will alter/vary from the "original".


----------

